# 2008 Fraser Island Comp 24-30th May -Entry now available



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Im very interested in giving it a go. I was going to go to this years comp and fish from the beach, but as usual work commitments got in the way. Its been about 20 years since I was last at Fraser as a teenager, so I havent got a clue about it now. People from this site have commented on the issue of very large Tiger Sharks in those waters. Have you fished from a yak offshore from Fraser, or do you intend to fish the calmer water and not chase the pelagics?


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

I'm definitely interested in this. Would love to see some kayak action in the comp for something different. Keep us posted on how things are panning out.


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Hmmmm - Could be very interested mate.... In the calendar.

I'm thinking prefish at some stage though :wink:


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

FishinDan said:


> I'm thinking prefish at some stage though :wink:


agreed


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Lazybugger said:


> Occy I know Dan has a 4wd and if there are 2-3 others plus at least 1 trailer then you might not have to buy one. Of course if you want one then its a good excuse to pass to the missus  A trailer would be the best thing I am pretty sure if modified we could get 4 yaks on it.


This is true - I do indeed 

I may also have access to a trailer that could hold 4 yaks and camping gear (With only slight modification) If there's enough interest, more than happy to tee it up.

Also been camping since I was a kid, so more than happy to "rough" it.


----------



## mentally-unsound (Apr 17, 2007)

I am hell bent on going next year, i have already started to plan for it.
Just have to wait till closer to get time off work.
I will have plenty of room to carry a Yak or 3 if need be (I will also hopefully have my 4x4 trailer by then)


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Ok, We are in, as soon as I can sort suitable Accom. for my dear (picky) wife + mah2babyboys!

I want to be close to the lakes, and the town would be good. I always thought Kingfisher was our speed but there are some pretty nice houses are'nt there?

Any tips would be helpful..

Will Travel from Sydney, Stopover in Byron. I have access to a trailer that could carry 4 yaks + gear with some work...

Wanted to get to Fraser for about 10Yrs. This seems as good an opportunity as any..


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Lazybugger said:


> Dan,
> 
> Perhaps if you find another interested family you could let the wife & kids explore while you and the other bloke go fishing & yaking.


Yeah that was the plan, just need to lock them in and get him a sea yak.


----------



## mentally-unsound (Apr 17, 2007)

fisherdan said:


> Ok, We are in, as soon as I can sort suitable Accom. for my dear (picky) wife + mah2babyboys!
> quote]
> 
> I have been able to convince the miss's to come as i've booked holidays from work already for next years comp. The other half doesn't want to sleep in a tent, but she is happy with one of those off road 4X4 camp trailers. Not too expensive in the scheme of things. $280 a week hire, which is not too bad. She likes it lots as no cleaning up once we get home.
> ...


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

I fished Fraser last Sept for a week the day after tailor closure finished. I didnt catch anything other than tailor tho I didnt target anything else either. I know there are plenty of macs and reefs offshore. I stayed at Waddie and launched in the lee of the headland and fished around the headland every day. The swell and wind were small all week. I saw sharks from the yak. There were plenty but none at 4m. I did see a 3m one from the beach in a gutter only 20m offshore. I was more worried about a humpback breeching on top of me. One jumped out of the water less than 20m away from me. Scared the absolute [email protected] outta me. Those things are huge. Dont think Ive every moved the Hobie pedals so fast as that day.
There were plenty on the rocks telling me how crazy I was and evertime the fish went quiet, they amused themselves by seeing whom could cast their sinker and hit me on the yak. The welcome to the yak from the die hard Fraser fishos was less than overwhelming. For some reason they saw me as a threat to their chance of catching a fish. Not sure why, they were biting on bits of rag 24hrs a day. Mind you there were plenty taking their bag limit of 20 everyday. Still cant understand why. Im sure even the cat would turn up its nose at a feed of frozen tailor.
With the element that go to Fraser, I would be more worried about being taken out by one of these morons than being taken by a shark.


----------

